# USPS Priority Mail to South Africa



## Petrus (14/4/16)

Good Day Guys.

Has any of you shipped with USPS Priority Mail?
What is your experiences? If bad keep quiet pleez
Up till what point can you track your parcel?
How long does it normally take to reach the destination "South Africa from the US"

Thanks.


----------



## WARMACHINE (14/4/16)

Have used it a couple of times from ebay purchases. It can be tracked, but the tracking is useless once it leaves the USA. Just says outbound for weeks on end. You will wait as long as China mail. I have a feeling the priority part of this service is within the US. Also doesn't help that SAPS sux piles.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/4/16)

From the US to SA it's fine if the PO are not on strike. Takes about 10 days.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Spydro (14/4/16)

Rob Fisher said:


> From the US to SA it's fine if the PO are not on strike. Takes about 10 days.



Interesting... the registered airmail parcel that you sent to me took 10 days as well.


----------



## method1 (14/4/16)

I wouldn't risk it myself - especially in JHB. Sending is ok, receiving is really taking a big chance.


----------



## Genosmate (14/4/16)

Petrus said:


> Good Day Guys.
> 
> Has any of you shipped with USPS Priority Mail?
> What is your experiences? If bad keep quiet pleez
> ...


So by keeping quiet I'm answering your question


----------



## Christos (14/4/16)

I'm sure your reo won become an orphan @Petrus. Hang in there.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (14/4/16)

Spydro said:


> Interesting... the registered airmail parcel that you sent to me took 10 days as well.



Yip I have shipped many REO's to Rob and other parcels and in most cases it takes ten days... also when the Post Office isn't on strike it takes 10 days back to me... but after the last nationwide strike I gave up receiving anything via he PO other than Fasttech crap.


----------

